# Pristobrycon Maculipinnis



## Ash6 (Jan 17, 2007)

Thought I'd share some newer pics as I haven't been able to log in for months!

Shes measuring about 8" now I reckon, if not slightly larger!

Cheers









Ash


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Very awsome Piranha


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

fish looks sick buddy


----------



## Ash6 (Jan 17, 2007)

Cheers guys!

Ash


----------



## curly (Jun 22, 2006)

You know I love that P Ash!! Good job with it.


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Beautiful specimen. Nice pics as well, could we get a full tank shot? Im liking the background.


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

wish i had enoupg $$$ to get one


----------



## mr_b401 (Jul 6, 2005)

Beautiful specimen


----------



## Ash6 (Jan 17, 2007)

Cheers guys.

I will try get a full tank shot tommorow at some point









Ash


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

Great looking fish!!
You are taking very good care with this rare piranha..
Well done...


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

als said:


> Great looking fish!!
> You are taking very good care with this rare piranha..
> Well done...


can we see some updated shot of AL


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

i was woundering whos P. Maculipinnis this was(saw it in potm poll)

so whats your water params if you dont mine me asking


----------



## Ash6 (Jan 17, 2007)

Cheers guys!

Forgot about the tankshot, been busy all day.

Tank stats are Ph 7, ammonia 0, nitrite 0.

Ash


----------



## wpviper (Jun 25, 2007)

wow thats the coolest P ever where can you get one like that


----------



## Ash6 (Jan 17, 2007)

I believe in the US aquascapeonline.com does them, for $400-500?

Ash


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

What a beauty!

How is it's personality?


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

do they retain those spots even as they get bigger? or do they fade out just like most other piranhas?

just thinking that at 8" most Ps have lost their spots. if they retain those spots for life then that is even cooler!


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

i believe this species keeps its spots throughout most, if not all of its life. a common name is supposed to be marbled rhom.


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

just been through google.
id like to see when she turns into something like this ash....


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

holy sh*t!!!!
that is really impressive!


----------



## Ash6 (Jan 17, 2007)

Cheers guys.

Yeah Odyssey is right, the spots kind of get larger toward the top and form a 'marbled' appearance, if you have a look it David Schleser's 'Piranhas' on page 81 in the top right corner is a fully grown Maculipinnis.

I'm getting her a new tank soon, a 4ft x 2ft x 2ft so that should be plenty of space for her to grow to the max.

Cheers again

Ash


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

Wow man that is one bad ass fish man congrats on owning that one


----------



## Ash6 (Jan 17, 2007)

Cheers Mike









Ash


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

i'm impressed..... oO i've never seen that P before. sincerly awesome!!! congratulation bad ass


----------



## Ash6 (Jan 17, 2007)

Cheers mate 

Yeah she's not a common one!

Ash


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

how do you know its a she"?


----------



## Ash6 (Jan 17, 2007)

http://www.opefe.com/maculipinnis.html

Copyright opefe.

Ash


----------



## piranah4life44 (Oct 29, 2006)

Probally my favorite piranha on this whole forum...I can't wait until I get my hands on one of these bad boys. How is its temperment? What does he eat?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

It apppears to be but it is not determined yet so it could be a he


----------



## adestef (Mar 13, 2007)

NIce looking fish.


----------



## Ash6 (Jan 17, 2007)

piranah4life44 said:


> NIce looking fish.


Cheers Dog.

Ash


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Ok whatver you think


----------



## Ash6 (Jan 17, 2007)

It's got mood swings so...

only joking









Ash


----------

